# Where are the Kokanee at in Strawberry



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

does anyone know where the Kokanee are at, in strawberry. I may go up Thursday. And what lure are they biting. 
They should be making their spawning run soon


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have 6 years of GPS data showing every kokanee we caught at that lake, over time it really shows a few consistent hot spots (I strongly recommend people keep a journal with gps coords!). I have a hard time giving that kind of specific info up. A lot of people stay in the triangle though.

As for lures and spawning. They dont all run and spawn. Spawners are between 3 and 5 years old, so the earlier aged kokes remain around and are catchable all year around (some people ice fish for them). I haven't really noticed a difference in lures come fall vs summer, you arent trying to mimic a food source, just make'em angry to strike. Hard to catch'em I've found once the lake turns over in the fall.

-DallanC


----------

